
How to Code Your Own CryptoKitties-Style Game on Ethereum - jmduffy
https://medium.com/loom-network/how-to-code-your-own-cryptokitties-style-game-on-ethereum-7c8ac86a4eb3
======
kanwisher
Pretty detailed explanation, I was particularly interested in the ERC-721
tokens. Unique items on the blockchain is going to be a big new area

